# Red Mini Poodle



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

You've landed in a section dedicated for members to buy or sell equipment, supplies, collectibles, etc.

If you'd pop over to either the Member Introduction forum, Poodle Talk or Poodle Breeder Directory and repost there, we'll try to help with breeder suggestions, but no poodles or any animals can be bought or sold thru PF.


----------

